# Wireless card for Huawei MT841



## mikeon (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a Huawei MT841 provided by BSNL, it has USB and Ethernet but also supports WI-Fi.It has a slot to put in a wireless card but I wasn't given this card, I wanted to know if I can buy this card, so I wanted to know what kind of a card it is exactly.I think its a PCMCIA card but I want to know if any such card would work with it or is it a specific model only ? I'm in Goa so some things are hard to get... pls let me know I dont want to buy a new router jus for wireless access....


----------



## mikeon (Aug 11, 2008)

Anyone knows ?


----------



## Biplav (Aug 12, 2008)

mikeon said:


> Anyone knows ?


ve u asked the bsnl office first?
i ve the same modem.. and i didnt knw bout the wifi system initially..
i called them up and they provided the Huawei Wireless Card for Rs 600/-.


----------



## mikeon (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok well BSNL isnt providing the card to me here in Goa, any idea if it is still available with any dealer in Mumbai ? Please give me the address also...


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Aug 27, 2008)

bsnl should provide the card at no extra cost. it is included with the modem. i got it from bsnl with the same modem.


----------



## mikeon (Sep 3, 2008)

well BSNL doesn't have them here in Goa, anybody knows where I could get it in mumbai? Any dealers? My friend is comin from Mumbai tomorrow thats why I need to know quick !


----------

